# JD 246/247 planter chain



## belchermw (Apr 4, 2017)

Where can I get the drive chain for this planter. Manual says pn # 42 @ 46 links. My local dealer cant find it. 

It looks like "detatchable chain" I have seen on the web. Anyone had any experience buying replacement?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It should be a generic 520DR chain available just about anywhere. 42 is an obsolete chain numbering system. The second number is the number of links.


----------



## belchermw (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank You


----------

